# Mountains of Misery Roll Call... WRR??



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Who's doing mountains of Misery? Or the Wilderness Road Ride on Saturday? Or Both?

I'm doing MOM for the first time (100 miler). The missus and about 10 others from my club are doing the WIlderness Ride.. 

V


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

VaughnA said:


> Who's doing mountains of Misery? Or the Wilderness Road Ride on Saturday? Or Both?
> 
> I'm doing MOM for the first time (100 miler). The missus and about 10 others from my club are doing the WIlderness Ride..
> 
> V


I'm doing the MoM 120. I'll have the same clothes and bike in the pic below. Say hello if you spot me. 

I'll also be marshalling the WRR course on Saturday. I'll be at the right turn onto Noley Rd after the long down-hill south of Christiansburg, most likely listening to Car Talk.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> Who's doing mountains of Misery? Or the Wilderness Road Ride on Saturday? Or Both?
> 
> I'm doing MOM for the first time (100 miler). The missus and about 10 others from my club are doing the WIlderness Ride..
> 
> V


I plan on doing the MoM 100 Sunday.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

goin fixed gear for the century...should be an utterly miserable experience, can't wait


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

*This be me..*

This be me. I'm about 10 lbs lighter than this photo (now about 180) and riding a Lemond Tete De Course. I'll either be in this jersey (811 Velo) or most probably Bikes Unlimited. I'll be watching for you all. I'm hoping to finish around 7-8 hours but that is a guess since I've never done it before. And TheGood, You are the man doing this on a fixie, sorry it didn't rain

V


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll be doing the 57 mile Wilderness ride saturday and the MoM Century on Sunday. I rode up the backside of Mtn Lake on Wednesday for a little memory refreshment....it wasn't that hard as I recalled, but then again I didn't ride 100 miles before I climbed it, only 20 
When you cross 460 to Mtn Lake it is 4.9 miles to the top. Well only the last 1.93 miles is hard. And of that 1.93 miles its all in teh beginning, the last .5 miles I climbed it in the 38x21.
See you saturday and sunday. I'll be wearing a Hammer/E-caps kit on saturday and a blue Martys Reliable Jersey on Sunday. 
Vaugh, you look more like 20 pounds lighter than that picture.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Captain,

I may see you on Saturday as well. I'm sleeping late and then driving up to meet the wife at the WRR finish and staying overnight. I'm sure you'll be done long before me on Sunday. Don't heckle me too much on the final push if you're still there. 

V


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> Who's doing mountains of Misery? Or the Wilderness Road Ride on Saturday? Or Both?
> 
> I'm doing MOM for the first time (100 miler). The missus and about 10 others from my club are doing the WIlderness Ride..
> 
> V


I did the WRR this morning (57 mile option). I recall the turn where AllUpHill was a marshall -- I wish that I had checked here before the ride, I would have stopped and said hello.

I'm doing the MofM tomorrow. I have done the ride each year since 2002, when I got off to a really rocky start (or should I say finish -- I bonked 1.5 miles from the end and after I recovered I literally walked and crawled to the end -- I had the second longest time that year. My finish times in 2003 and 2005 were 8+ hours. In 2004, I started the double metric route and bailed after 108 miles, 30 miles of which were in the rain. When I rode by the rec center and saw my dry, warm car, I just could not go any further. Notwithstanding my issues in 2002 and 2004, the MofM is a great ride and I really am looking forward to tomorrow.

I'll be wearing a red assos jersey, a blue and white Giro Atmos helmet and riding a black Trek 5200. And, I will be riding kind of slow -- I realized today that my preparation is not as good as it was last year. Say HI when you pass me.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

*Ouch*

Man that hurt. The first 60 weren't that bad and John's Creek mountain was hard but shorter than I thought it would be. That little loop from at Newport was a bear. Someone called it the valley of death and that is a good description. Short steep hills to take care of what is left in your legs. The main problem was the heat. It was horrible going up mountain lake. Probably 85 degrees and then you add the heat from the asphault and it was stifling. I ended up walking in the shade for a few sections just to cool down as were a lot of folks. I rode with a friend from Lynchburg and we stuck together until the end. We thought we were on a sub seven hour clip leaving the last rest stop but the heat took care of that idea. We finished at 7:08. Before the ride my goal was somewhere between 7-8 hours. So considering the conditions I'm very pleased. I really feel sorry for the folks that were taking longer considering the heat. We left Newport on the way home around 3:45 and there were still folks pulling out starting the last section in the heat. 

Support was excellent as were the road markers. And the t-shirts were coolmax type wicking long sleeves. Awesome prize. Probably the hardest century I've done but I'll be back next year. I saw Capt_phun (about 6:15!) and AllUpHill finished right behind me. We left too early to see TheGood finish.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

VaughnA said:


> Man that hurt.


No kidding. I've been up that road to Mountain Lake numerous times, including a couple times at the end of this event and I had never before had any urge whatsoever to give up and walk. But today it was a different story -- I do not know how I managed to keep peddling and stay upright. But I am pretty sure it involved killing a couple million brain cells.

Vaughn and whoever else I may have met, I hope I wasn't staring off into space, mumbling, drooling onto my chest, farting out loud, snatching purses, or engaging in any other weird behavior at the finish. I'm not normally such a space cadet but I reached a truly astounding level of dehydration and hallucinogenic fatigue today, I'm not sure what I may have been up to at the top. Mark, in my dilapidated state I was listening for them to call out your name at the finish, but no dice. But hopefully you did the century and finished in a cool 5 hours or something 

Anyway, I finished 2nd out of the double metric riders (128 miles) in about 7:19. About 40 miles, far too much, were solo.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Was that total time? I am completely impressed. How do you do it? What gears are you running?

I finished around #300.. 

took me about 9 hours ride time. I think I chalked up at least 1 hour 30 minutes rest stops.

I only clipped out and walked 20 ft at the one horrible switchback after the last rest stop on mountain lake rd. I walked to the side street and got my heart rate down and cooled off some more. I saw lots of other people give it up at that point too. Walking the rest of the way at 1 mph up the hill wasn't going to work, I could get there 3-4 times faster riding at 3-4 mph! haha!

I ended up stopping 2 more times to pour some water on my head and cool off and get the HR down. This enabled me to press on.


I had a triple (30-42-52) and 25-11 rear. A 27 rear would help on that climb, and thinking about it - a 32 rear would of been awesome!.. oh well.

That one ~14-15 year old girl road her mountain bike on skinny tire and finished a little after me. Hats off to her!






AllUpHill said:


> Anyway, I finished 2nd out of the double metric riders (128 miles) in about 7:19. About 40 miles, far too much, were solo.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

AllUpHill said:


> No kidding. I've been up that road to Mountain Lake numerous times, including a couple times at the end of this event and I had never before had any urge whatsoever to give up and walk. But today it was a different story -- I do not know how I managed to keep peddling and stay upright. But I am pretty sure it involved killing a couple million brain cells.
> 
> Vaughn and whoever else I may have met, I hope I wasn't staring off into space, mumbling, drooling onto my chest, farting out loud, snatching purses, or engaging in any other weird behavior at the finish. I'm not normally such a space cadet but I reached a truly astounding level of dehydration and hallucinogenic fatigue today, I'm not sure what I may have been up to at the top. Mark, in my dilapidated state I was listening for them to call out your name at the finish, but no dice. But hopefully you did the century and finished in a cool 5 hours or something
> 
> Anyway, I finished 2nd out of the double metric riders (128 miles) in about 7:19. About 40 miles, far too much, were solo.


That time is impressive especially considering the heat. I forgot you did the double. I was wondering why you looked so bad at the finish and were behind me, now I know You weren't babbling much but you weren't moving much either, it was obvious that you gave EVERYTHING you had.

Great Job Bas. I'm sure the longer time in the sun made it even harder. And you didn't walk as much as I did. I feel a little wimpy for walking a little but the heat was just too much. I probably could have just stopped in the shade and rode but I figured that I'd make a little time while cooling off out of the sun. We may have pushed it a bit beforehand and I stupidly took fairly long pulls in the pacelines I was in instead of sucking wheel. I'm sure that got us to the suffering that much quicker but took a toll on my legs. My 34-27 got a lot of use yesterday. 

I'll be back and praying for cooler weather next year.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks. My friend and I ended up riding together the whole time - we are about the same level although he seems to have extra left in the tank for the final pushes now.

Everyone else was too slow or faster than us.. alot of people were really tooooo slow downhills.. (and I'm a big time braker on hills (I can't hold a line not knowing how fast I should be going or how big the turns are) I just don't seem to have those skills in my head - plus something about wanting to live to tomorrow might also have something to do with it!  )

I saw 1 guy go who went down in a small pack. I think he was okay.





VaughnA said:


> Great Job Bas. I'm sure the longer time in the sun made it even harder. And you didn't walk as much as I did. I feel a little wimpy for walking a little but the heat was just too much. I probably could have just stopped in the shade and rode but I figured that I'd make a little time while cooling off out of the sun. We may have pushed it a bit beforehand and I stupidly took fairly long pulls in the pacelines I was in instead of sucking wheel. I'm sure that got us to the suffering that much quicker but took a toll on my legs. My 34-27 got a lot of use yesterday.
> 
> I'll be back and praying for cooler weather next year.


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

bas said:


> Was that total time? I am completely impressed. How do you do it? What gears are you running?


Nice going. Tough ride and tough weather. 

Yes, that was total time, of course it's not so hard if you are a dummy and only stop at two of the rest stops (hmm, that could explain some of my problems). My low gear was 39 x 23. As "macho" as that sounds, it was also really very stupid considering, like you, I was going 3-4 mph up the last climb, so I had absolutely no cadence. I'm a fairly young chap at 24, I weigh next to nothing and I ride in that area all the time, so I'm most impressed by you guys who come from flatter terrain, have a few years and pounds on me, and still finish strong.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Fun ride yesterday. The heat was nasty. I felt ok considering I road the 57 mile Wilderness ride the day before. The only problem I ran into on the MoM was I ate some kind of brownie at a rest stop and it did not agree with my stomach and I kept puking up a little bit at a time. I finally downed a bottle of water to dilute it and I felt better, but now I know to stick to my own food of gels, e-caps, and harvest bars, no more foreign homemade goodies at the rest stops (though all the volunteers efforts are greatly appreciated  . 
I finished in 6:15, actually riding time was 6:04 so I had about 9 minutes of stops. 
The final climb was a little bit harder yesterday than on wednesday, I guess 97 miles will soften you up some!
Vaugh thanks for the Beer! Whats next on the list to ride????


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

AllUpHill said:


> Nice going. Tough ride and tough weather.
> 
> Yes, that was total time, of course it's not so hard if you are a dummy and only stop at two of the rest stops (hmm, that could explain some of my problems). My low gear was 39 x 23. As "macho" as that sounds, it was also really very stupid considering, like you, I was going 3-4 mph up the last climb, so I had absolutely no cadence. I'm a fairly young chap at 24, I weigh next to nothing and I ride in that area all the time, so I'm most impressed by you guys who come from flatter terrain, have a few years and pounds on me, and still finish strong.


That is macho!! You were doing faster than I was with 30 x 25! I'm 180 lbs, 32 yrs old.

I think the best was the older couple (60's?) cheering us on after mile 83. (after the starting point rest stop).

They asked me while ringing their bells , "How are you doing?" - I replied "Lousy!" which I think caught them by suprise.. haha The guy said "Well hey! At least your an honest man! You've got courage doing this and you can do it!" hehehe.. I told them Thanks!.

That made my day.


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

I survived the century riding 39x16 fixed gear...came in at 7h 56m. The climb up John's Creek wasn't too bad...Mountain Lake, however, was torture...I had to stop about a mile from the finish to relieve the massive cramps in my legs...with the heat and the pain, I was delirious. Fun stuff...can't wait till next year. Hope to see some other FG or SS riders  .

Cheers. I'm gonna have a beer or two.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

*Holy &*$#@!!!*



thegood said:


> I survived the century riding 39x16 fixed gear...came in at 7h 56m. The climb up John's Creek wasn't too bad...Mountain Lake, however, was torture...I had to stop about a mile from the finish to relieve the massive cramps in my legs...with the heat and the pain, I was delirious. Fun stuff...can't wait till next year. Hope to see some other FG or SS riders  .
> 
> Cheers. I'm gonna have a beer or two.


Holy Cow! That is unbelievable. You were less than an hour behind us. I can't imagine climbing either of those two climbs on a fixie. I bow in your direction and have a beer waiting for you for next year. I wish I'd seen you finish, my wife had a cooler of newcastles waiting at the top (what a wife!). 

Great job by everyone. A member of our club finished at 6:00 PM after taking an hour and a half break to recover from the heat. We didn't think she'd make it but she stuck it out. No matter what the speed that is a HARD ride. 

I have posted a few photos that my wife took of me and my friend Scott on the ride at http:://www.811velo.com if anyone is interested. Just jump to the photo page.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Is that ride time or total time?

At 4.5 hours ride time on 100 miles, that's what, ~22.5 mph avg? Now that is unbelieveable!
 




VaughnA said:


> Holy Cow! That is unbelievable. You were less than an hour behind us. I can't imagine climbing either of those two climbs on a fixie. I bow in your direction and have a beer waiting for you for next year.
> 
> Great job by everyone. A member of our club finished at 6:00 after taking an hour and a half break to recover from the heat. We didn't think she'd make it but she stuck it out. No matter what the speed that is a HARD ride.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

bas said:


> Is that ride time or total time?
> 
> At 4.5 hours ride time on 100 miles, that's what, ~22.5 mph avg? Now that is unbelieveable!


She finished at 6:00 pm. Right before the cutoff. She only started riding last year and this was her first "hilly' century.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> She finished at 6:00 pm. Right before the cutoff. She only started riding last year and this was her first "hilly' century.



Okay - I understand now.. sorry.. 

Just trying to learn any secrets on how to kick butt on something like this..


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ouch here, too.*



VaughnA said:


> Man that hurt.
> .


My goal had been an 8 hour finish and I was just about on target until the last climb. I made the mistake of stopping at the last rest stop. When I got back on the bike after sitting for awhile, I just couldn't pedal -- I felt like I was going to barf and my legs were like jello. So, I did a little walking. Then I got back on the bike and finished somewhere around 8:30. The heat was a real killer.

I went to bed around 8:00 p.m. last night and then woke up at 3:00 a.m. very hungry. Since I couldn't get back to sleep (and the buddy I drove down with had the same reaction), we packed and left around 4:00 a.m. We did not find any place that was open for breakfast until we reached a truck stop around 5:30 a.m. We were at my friends's house outside of DC by 9:30 a.m. and I was home in Baltimore a little after 11:00 a.m. I have not been very productive today.

Other than 2002 when I was woefully unprepared (and it was very hot, too), this was the hardest MofM I have done. The MofM is a great ride -- the course is a real challenge and the organization and support are unbelievable. Someone told me that there were 250 volunteers supporting the ride. I have done many centuries and there is no ride that I have done that compares to the MofM. I still am too tired to write something that really captures how good the ride is. I'll be back again next year.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

bas said:


> Okay - I understand now.. sorry..
> 
> Just trying to learn any secrets on how to kick butt on something like this..


Don't be sorry, I went back and edited in the PM part into the message My bad... And AllUpHill, I should have offered you one of the beers but you didn't look conscious at the time...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes - support was A1.

I was suprised to see the riders kept the porta toilets clean too..

And what was up with that HEED?

I tased some - that was some really strange stuff! I stayed away from it..






MarkS said:


> Other than 2002 when I was woefully unprepared (and it was very hot, too), this was the hardest MofM I have done. The MofM is a great ride -- the course is a real challenge and the organization and support are unbelievable. Someone told me that there were 250 volunteers supporting the ride. I have done many centuries and there is no ride that I have done that compares to the MofM. I still am too tired to write something that really captures how good the ride is. I'll be back again next year.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*No HEED for me*



bas said:


> Yes - support was A1.
> 
> I was suprised to see the riders kept the porta toilets clean too..
> 
> ...



I have learned many things about centuries the hard way. And, one of them is that you should not drink or eat something that you have not tried on a shorter ride. So, I stayed away from the HEED. But, I heard a lot of less than favorable comments about it from others on the ride. Did anyone try it and like it?


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm with you. I didn't even try it because of fear of bad consequences. NEVER try anything new on a ride. I tried the Hammer post recovery drink once, it had a lingering taste of Bacon! I took a packet of heed home to try at my own pace. I like cytomax, it seems to go down easier than gatorade wihen I'm working hard.


----------



## RDWoods1 (May 15, 2006)

I was so thirsty at one point that some guys came up in a sag vehicle and i traded empty bottles for ones filled with Heed and i thought it was good. Mixed a little on the weak side.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*Great ride*

I was hoping to improve my previous best time of 6:42 (in 2004), and strangely, my time this year was 6:42. Well, at least I did not get slower. I had forgotten how hard that final climb is, even in a 39x34 gear - but of course I will be back next time.

By the way, I use HEED exclusively, works well for me. It was too dilute to work as intended, though. I mix at 250 cal per bottle and use it as my sole scource of calories.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

The heed isn't so bad but I prefer something with protein like Accelerade or Hammer's Perpetum. I mixed some of the Heed with gatorade, and I also brought along a little baggie of Accelerade I would mix with water. I also took 3 E-Caps every 20 miles. I can't say if the helped or not but the heat didn't bother me too much, and I only really cramped on the last 1.5 miles, which happened to be a big a$$ mountain 

Who's doing the Cheat Mountain Challenge in WV, similar event 105 miles with 10000 ft of climbing?!


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

capt_phun said:


> Who's doing the Cheat Mountain Challenge in WV, similar event 105 miles with 10000 ft of climbing?!


I'll probably do the Artie Levin ride near Roanoke with my wife that weekend. That's going to be my Bridge to Bridnge Recovery ride.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

*MoM Pictures - 100 miler*

Hey guys. My brother took some photos of us at the finish (100 mile version), if you were in the top few there might be one of you!

http://www.ccannell.com/photos/index.php?v=list&i=0&p=2006-05-28+Mountains+of+Misery

FWIW, I'm the guy in the white jersey, 1996 tech graduate and big fan of this course (first time rider of MoM as well).


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*As if 128 and 13000 ft of climbing wasn't enough.....*

Gents,

It was my first MoM and I was planning on using the Double Metric to help me with my endurance. My longest previous ride was 117 (Mitchell in 2005). Well, I was one of the pinheads that followed some guy past a turn on the far side of the Double Metric. Six of us ended up climbing Peter's Mountain and riding for several miles before we recognized our mistake. We turned around and went back to the rest stop just before the turn. Three of the group (a tandem and a solo) went back the way they came and got in around 134 mile. One other guy headed back on course before we got there. Myself and a guy from DC decided to trudge on and EARN the T-Shirt. I spent more time at rest stops than I ever have at one of these events. Well, I got my endurance work in. I finished with 156.8 miles and over 15,000 ft of ascent in about 10.5 hours.

It's all about the suffering....
;-)
Greg


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

salesguy said:


> Hey guys. My brother took some photos of us at the finish (100 mile version), if you were in the top few there might be one of you!
> 
> http://www.ccannell.com/photos/index.php?v=list&i=0&p=2006-05-28+Mountains+of+Misery
> 
> FWIW, I'm the guy in the white jersey, 1996 tech graduate and big fan of this course (first time rider of MoM as well).



Where was everyone?! haha

The place was pretty hopping when I got there as ride #297?.. cheering section and all.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

bas,

One of my friends, Ronnie, went down some 2 hours into the century. He would have been near the front wearing a 'Zone One' kit. He was in a turn and a couple of guys in front of him had misjudged their speed and swept in front of him. When he went wide to avoid them he hit gravel and fell hard on to his knee. He broke the knee cap in three places. Another friend, Graeme (the Aussie bloke at the dinner Friday night), finished the century in under 6 hours and then went to visit Ronnie at the hospital. While he was there he began to feel 'crook', as he put it, and checked in to be seen. They gave him two bags of fluid via IV and ended up keeping him overnight.

I'm feeling quite fortunate that all I came away with was a sore backside and legs.

Did any of you guys riding the Double witness the deer leaping from the ledge in front of the lead group early on? Thank goodness there weren't others behind it.

Greg


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

We heard that someone had broken a kneecap. Sorry to hear it was your friend. Give him our best wishes and hope the Aussie is feeling a little more chipper. The heat was brutal, I'm surprised more folks weren't feeling 'crook' at the finish. AllUpHill looked like a dead fish laying on the ground after his effort. He didn't even flop around at all

The friend of mine that took about 11 hours included a 1.5 hour rest to get fluids. A friend picked her up at around mile 92 and drove her to a place where she could sit in the cool air and recover for a while. They then drove her out to the same spot where she got back on her bike and finished the ride.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

salesguy said:


> Hey guys. My brother took some photos of us at the finish (100 mile version), if you were in the top few there might be one of you!


I wasn't close to being one of the first but I got a giggle at the photo's anyway. You can see my wife getting off the shuttle bus in the last photo. She's the one in the orange WRR shirt carrying a cooler of newcastles...


----------



## mtnpat (Mar 8, 2002)

Props to you on the fixie. You passed me going up Johns Creek, then I passed you back on the descent. I have done 45 very hilly miles on my fixie, but nothing like MoM.

YOU ARE THE MAN


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

*Results are posted...10 minutes off*

The results are on the website but it appears that they didn't pull the 10 minutes back from the delayed start. I thought our times were 7:08 and the Captain said 6:15 for his. They show 7:18 & 7:25. I'm going to email them tonight.

Vaughn


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

yep, the century times are off by at least 10 min...I'll email them as well.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm sure they are off by exactly 10 minutes because we started 10 minutes after the double metric. They said they would correct the times but apparently they didn't.

VA


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

VaughnA said:


> I'm sure they are off by exactly 10 minutes because we started 10 minutes after the double metric. They said they would correct the times but apparently they didn't.
> 
> VA


They have me listed as finishing the double metric and the century in the same time! haha

I started a new thread for posting our photos..


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*me too*



bas said:


> They have me listed as finishing the double metric and the century in the same time! haha
> 
> I started a new thread for posting our photos..


the double metric list is seriously screwed up


----------



## RDWoods1 (May 15, 2006)

Any links to the Bridge to Bridge?


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

RDWoods1 said:


> Any links to the Bridge to Bridge?


http://www.caldwellcochamber.org/

Follow the links to the bike rides. My favorite challenge century.

VA


----------



## RDWoods1 (May 15, 2006)

Im thinking about doing the Bridge to Bridge. How does it compare to the MOM in difficulty? The MOM was my first competitive century. 

Thanks Rick


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*Bridge to Bridge is easier*



RDWoods1 said:


> Im thinking about doing the Bridge to Bridge. How does it compare to the MOM in difficulty? The MOM was my first competitive century.
> 
> Thanks Rick


It does not have all the steep rollers that MoM has. The first fifty miles are fairly flat, followed by an easy 10 mile climb, and some hills on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Only the last 2.5 miles are supersteep. Make sure to build up some momentum for the last 200 yards, it is steeper than anything I have seen before.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

spin150 said:


> It does not have all the steep rollers that MoM has. The first fifty miles are fairly flat, followed by an easy 10 mile climb, and some hills on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Only the last 2.5 miles are supersteep. Make sure to build up some momentum for the last 200 yards, it is steeper than anything I have seen before.


Agreed, If you can get in the pack you can get sucked along at 20-25mph for the first 45 miles to the base of 181. The easy 10 mile climb is moderate in my book, I think it is about 7-8%. Then you are still climbing for 5-6 easier miles on the parkway. Then rolling to the base of grandfather mountain. IMHO the 2 miles from the entrance to the final pitch are not as steep as mountain lake, but that last 200 yards is very steep (I've heard about 26%) but I'm no mathematician. 

But I agree that MOM is tougher. Up to mile 95 I thought b2b was tougher but I didn't realize how hard the last climb was and how much that little climbs along the way take it out of your legs. B2B gives you a couple of big climbs but you get some rest in between. MOM is like getting pecked to death by ducks and then given a monster to climb at the end. 

B2B is probably my favorite ride. I did it for the first tme last year. Riding in a pack of 200-300 riders is a rush and the crowds and families along the way cheering give you a european feel as do the riders peeing in the peloton;-). I did it in 6:44 compared to 7:08 for MOM. And I'm in much better shape now. I'm hoping to be around 6:15-6:30 for b2b this year. Below is the profile for b2b..

YMMV


----------

